# WIRED2FISH and Pflueger Giveaway



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2015)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats sponsor, *Wired2Fish*, along with Pflueger!

Enter for a chance to win a Patriarch spinning reel valued at $199.95 from Pflueger.

Pflueger has been building fishing reels and equipment since 1881. The new line-up includes advanced technology and advanced materials that makes them light, smooth and consistent.

The Patriarch Magnesium 9535X combines smooth operation, 10 bearings and plenty of power with a 5.2:1 gear ratio plus a solid titanium main shaft and a magnesium body. The sealed carbon drag system allows for plenty of winching power and the carbon handle and EVA knob enhances winding power.

The 9535X also has a anti-twist titanium line roller, an spare aluminum spool and a neoprene protective bag.

Pflueger wants to give you a chance to own one of these $199.95 reels to start the season out right. Four winners.

Giveaway ends April 28th. Good luck!

https://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1536286-pflueger-patriarch-giveaway?s=537

https://wired2fish.scout.com/story/1536286-pflueger-patriarch-giveaway?s=537


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2015)

I entered! This will go nicely on my new skipping rod! \/ 

Thanks Wired2Fish and Pflueger! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jim said:


> I entered! This will go nicely on my new skipping rod! \/
> 
> Thanks Wired2Fish and Pflueger! :beer:


----------



## muzikman (Apr 14, 2015)

[-o< Just entered - here's hopin'! [-o<


----------



## Keystone (Apr 14, 2015)

Would go great with my 7'10" Commander trolling rod!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 14, 2015)

You guys are wasting your time....

I'm going to win it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Y_J (Apr 14, 2015)

fender66 said:


> You guys are wasting your time....
> 
> I'm going to win it. :mrgreen:


Sorry fender, I just entered so I guess you're just out of luck. Hehehe  :lol:


----------



## ae1awj (Apr 15, 2015)

Entered!!, got my fingers crossed


----------



## FishingForSupper (Apr 18, 2015)

Entered, can't wait to add yet another pflueger to my arsenal!


----------

